# Peja Drobnjak



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Peja Drodnjak is suppose to be on the Clippers this season I can't post a link but it is on Hoopshype. Theyusually are pretty acurate. I like this pickup since Kaman is now hurt I think that Ely would have been alright but Peja will open up the post for Brand and Maggs and Q this will be alot diffrent to last year where every one was on the blocks.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

See the link below, good luck reading it:

http://www.acb.com/acb2/A08/A08-01.jsp?id=13419


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I couldn't read that... So I'll wait till the release somethin bout this on the Clipps site... I really don't see the need to bring Drob here though... He can't board better than Ely... Nor does he have a better offensive arsenal in the paint... And believe me, we've already got enough cat's who like to shoot the rock... Last thing we need is a 3 pt shootin center who isn't in the paint cleanin the glass... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's pretty much a done deal.

The Spanish article says that he already is in LA and he will do some routine medical tests and sign with the Clippers.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

another question is how will he change his already insane website with the news


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

I doubt he's any better than Wang. Plus, I don't have a lot of faith in Kaman either. Tell when was the last time an American born white center has lived up to the hype? Joel Przbilla, Bryant Reeves, Chris Mihm, and Shawn Bradley were all drafted high with expectations of being contributers. None have lived up to the hype. Now comes Kamen, [who the height desperate Knicks didn't draft because of a supposed attitude] I suspect this will become a pick we'll regret. European spend more time working on footwork and fundermentals. This explains why European centers are more effective than their [white] American counterparts


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> I doubt he's any better than Wang. Plus, I don't have a lot of faith in Kaman either. Tell when was the last time an American born white center has lived up to the hype? Joel Przbilla, Bryant Reeves, Chris Mihm, and Shawn Bradley were all drafted high with expectations of being contributers. None have lived up to the hype. Now comes Kamen, [who the height desperate Knicks didn't draft because of a supposed attitude] I suspect this will become a pick we'll regret. European spend more time working on footwork and fundermentals. This explains why European centers are more effective than their [white] American counterparts


He's ALOT better than Wang. Showed signs of promise in Seattle last year, remember him having a lot of 20 point games. Can shoot the 3 very well, but very weak rebounder and in general not a player you want defending in the post. To slow to defend on the perimeter. But still can provide a great scoring punch of the bench, I think he'll get 22-25 mpg.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> He's ALOT better than Wang. Showed signs of promise in Seattle last year, remember him having a lot of 20 point games. Can shoot the 3 very well, but very weak rebounder and in general not a player you want defending in the post. To slow to defend on the perimeter. But still can provide a great scoring punch of the bench, I think he'll get 22-25 mpg.


Trust me... We've got more than enough cat's who'll need good looks and big mins in Q..Maggs..Brand..Ely..Dooling and Jaric if we plan on compete'n... If as ya'll have said, this is a done deal... Then I don't see where he'd fit... Defense..Reboundin and Passin(team work)should be the Clipps theme this season... I watched many Sonics games and Drob has NO D... Reboundin and hustle is what will be required outta the 5 spot this season... I'm really not expectin big point totals outta Ely... But he'll work the glass enough to ave like 10pts..8-9 boards possibly... Somethin Drob nor Wang can produce while playin on the 3pt line... We need grinder's... They coulda grabbed Stepania instead... He'd be a better backup than Poly..Drob or Wang IMO... This is jus a bonehead move by management... Now we have 2 Centers specialize'n in the trey ball in Wang and Drob... Neither can board nor play D... One hurt center in Kaman... One old timer in Poly... And one who's suited to get all the mins at the 5 in his second year in Ely... Ain't no way in hell I'd give 6th man mins to Drob... Jus my opinion... peace


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What are the clippers thinking. Even without him they have too many in the front court....Brand, Wilcox, Ely, Kaman, Wang, Polynice, now this guy? So half the roster for C/PF?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

No **** Yam... This move still wouldnt take care of the SF issues... That should of been the top priority IMO... But what do I know?... Peace


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> The Sonics' other restricted free agent, Predrag Drobnjak, has reached an agreement with the Los Angeles Clippers, his agent, David Bauman, confirmed.
> 
> What he signs depends on whether the Sonics and Clippers can complete a sign-and-trade. A source close to the negotiations said the Clippers had increased their offer to a future second-round pick, but the Sonics had not agreed to that.
> 
> If there is no trade by this afternoon, it's expected Drobnjak will sign an offer sheet with the Clippers. The Sonics would then have 15 days from receiving the offer sheet to decide whether to match what is thought to be a four-year contract starting at more than $2 million this season.


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/141585_sonx27.html


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

The Clips need Drob about as much as they need the guy in this picture.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

He's got major hops (just like Drob)!


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> I doubt he's any better than Wang. Plus, I don't have a lot of faith in Kaman either. Tell when was the last time an American born white center has lived up to the hype? Joel Przbilla, Bryant Reeves, Chris Mihm, and Shawn Bradley were all drafted high with expectations of being contributers. None have lived up to the hype. Now comes Kamen, [who the height desperate Knicks didn't draft because of a supposed attitude] I suspect this will become a pick we'll regret. European spend more time working on footwork and fundermentals. This explains why European centers are more effective than their [white] American counterparts



the clips had the pick before the knicks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Drobnjak Goes From Seattle to Clippers in Sign-and-trade*

Sep 28, 8:38 PM (ET)

SEATTLE (AP) - The Seattle SuperSonics traded center Predrag Drobnjak, who had gone unsigned all summer as a restricted free agent, to the Los Angeles Clippers on Sunday for a future second-round draft choice. 

Drobnjak, 6-foot-11 and 272 pounds, averaged 9.4 points and 3.9 rebounds in 82 games last season for Seattle. He was the Sonics' starting center for most of the season. 

Drobnjak received little interest on the free agent market, and the teams worked out a sign-and-trade deal that prevented Drobnjak from waiting 15 days to see whether Seattle would match an offer sheet from the Clippers. 

"This way he can start with the Clippers immediately," Sonics spokesman Mark Moquin said. 

The Sonics have three other centers - Jerome James, Calvin Booth and Vitaly Potapenko, while the Clippers lost starting center Michael Olowokandi as a free agent when he signed with Minnesota. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/09282003/v4188.html


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> "This way he can start with the Clippers immediately," Sonics spokesman Mark Moquin said.


Let's hope he meant start workin out wit the Clipps... Ain't no way in hell I'd start Drob over Ely at the 5... Peace


----------

